# Retiring to Cyprus



## MITZIB (Nov 19, 2008)

We are thinking of retiring to Cyprus in 2012 - My husband and I will not be working. I will be drawing State Pension and we both will be drawing small private pensions. Can somebody please give us advice on how to start to make plans for a comfortable retirement for 2 happy healthy people who are fed up with the dismal weather etc in the UK. We want to make new friends of any culture or nationality and lead a safe, secure life in the sun.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MITZIB said:


> We are thinking of retiring to Cyprus in 2012 - My husband and I will not be working. I will be drawing State Pension and we both will be drawing small private pensions. Can somebody please give us advice on how to start to make plans for a comfortable retirement for 2 happy healthy people who are fed up with the dismal weather etc in the UK. We want to make new friends of any culture or nationality and lead a safe, secure life in the sun.


Hi Mitzi, welcome to the forum.
Feel free to pick everyones brains with any questions you have.
Are you intending to buy or to rent?
Which area are you looking at?
The more you can tell us about your plans the better we can advise you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Mitzi, 
I suggest you start by coming here for a holiday... preferably a couple of weeks if you can. Come and have a look over the whole island. There are a lot of possibilities for places to be... town/village, by the sea/inland but close to the sea/in the mountains. See where you think you would like to be and if you actually like Cyprus. Once you have a shortlist go back home and find out as much as possible about the areas. Then come back and have another look. Many people come over for a few months to get a true feeling of what life would be like.T

hen you need to be thinking flat or villa, rented or owned. Are you going to sell up and move out or will you retain a place in the UK? Will you come on your own or will family be likely to come too? Perhaps you already have friends and family over here?

There are a lot of things to think about here and it may take some time to think to sort some of this out. But we had a lot of fun making these decisions!

Good Luck 
BabsM


----------



## MITZIB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Retiring/living in cyprus*

Thank you for the reply. We will sell our too-big-for-us home in the UK, and will consider all options very carefully over the next 4-5 years. Possibly downsize with a small property in England and buy a bigger property in Cyprus in which to live most of the time. Obviously, moving entirely to Cyprus leaving everything behind would be great - but we have to be sure that medical and financial matters will be OK. Both of us will be in our 60's then and although we are healthy and active now and could manage comfortably on the envisaged budget we have set ourselves- what will happen in the years to come nobody can say.

We have visited Cyprus for a couple of holidays near Coral Bay and Peyia so far and are coming again next year for 2 weeks on the other side of Paphos. We would like to buy but have already discussed renting somewhere for approx 3 months before we make the final decision. We have no ties as such but anybody could visit whenever they want, if and when we do move. At the moment it feels exciting but we're nervous with the distant prospect of it all. We have picked the brains of people who have moved or holidayed there but this is ongoing for the future. There is too much at stake to make mistakes - we want to be sure if we make such a leap of faith.

Thank you for the contact - it brings it a little bit nearer......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MITZIB said:


> Thank you for the reply. We will sell our too-big-for-us home in the UK, and will consider all options very carefully over the next 4-5 years. Possibly downsize with a small property in England and buy a bigger property in Cyprus in which to live most of the time. Obviously, moving entirely to Cyprus leaving everything behind would be great - but we have to be sure that medical and financial matters will be OK. Both of us will be in our 60's then and although we are healthy and active now and could manage comfortably on the envisaged budget we have set ourselves- what will happen in the years to come nobody can say.
> 
> We have visited Cyprus for a couple of holidays near Coral Bay and Peyia so far and are coming again next year for 2 weeks on the other side of Paphos. We would like to buy but have already discussed renting somewhere for approx 3 months before we make the final decision. We have no ties as such but anybody could visit whenever they want, if and when we do move. At the moment it feels exciting but we're nervous with the distant prospect of it all. We have picked the brains of people who have moved or holidayed there but this is ongoing for the future. There is too much at stake to make mistakes - we want to be sure if we make such a leap of faith.
> 
> Thank you for the contact - it brings it a little bit nearer......



I would recommend that you rent for at least 6 months when you come over to give yourselves time to explore and see as much of the Island as possible before making a decision on where to settle.
We live just outside paphos and I can recommend it highly but you might decide it isnt the right place for you.
I assume you will need to sell your house in the UK first before you can buy so renting to start with would give you more time to sell.
If I can help you in any way feel free to contact me.
regards Veronica


----------

